# RaceFace Charge leg?



## bandit350 (Apr 9, 2005)

Saw these for the first time tonight. Does anyone know more about them, have any experience, etc? Seem to be like a knee warmer with an extra layer.

Race Face 2013
Stretch mesh sleeve with second skin, minimal fit with targeted coverage.
Foam panel impact zone with stretch Kevlar cover for shred proof durability.
Silicone gripper along inner top opening ensures 'stay-put' fit.
Silicone patch at shin eliminates slippage.
Flatlock comfort seam finish.


----------



## bandit350 (Apr 9, 2005)

updated w/ an email from RF:

The Charge legs are designed around a knee warmer, but have a neoprene pad with Kevlar cover to give it some nice abrasion resistance. We list the specs of it on our website too so you can check it out there as well (Race Face 2013). The pad is intended for XC/Trail riding as it only has minimal padding. The Charge pads were just released a month ago, so I'm sure there's no reviews on them yet, but you should start to see more in the near future. Thanks for choosing RaceFace.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

No, but I used the Ambush Knees last year and am happy so far. They are one of the only removable kneepads.


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

I have ordered a set (knees&elbow), mostly for bushes protection (very thorny here).
For anything more serious I have an ambush set. Very good but very hot.


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

So I have received my sets (kudo wiggle for 24h oversea delivery).

Very nice looking, basically a combinaison of pad+kevlar on a lycra mesh. Very light and extensible.
So not at all for shock protection, but this was expected, more for bush and abrasion.

For the sizing, I keep the same as for my ambush set: Medium for leg, Large for arms. 
This is perfect for arms, but for legs maybe an L will be better as they stay higher on the leg than the ambush. 
Since it's very extensible this is not an issue at all, but be sure to measure 10cm above knee.

Real test tomorrow, at least for the arms.


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

I have tested now both legs+arms set on some races.

I finally switch legs for L sizing, much better fit. Nice to pedal with them, very far from standard padded knee protection. Much more like having an improved lycra.
elbow protections are nice also, and provide a good protection against thorn.
Still no crash to test them, but I do not expect on them to provide shock protection in this case, pad is too thin.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I like mine, but the fit could be a bit better. The knee pad seems a bit too low on the sock. I tend to bang by knees on the bike, and they just dull that impact a bit. Great for winter and cool weather.


----------

